# Please help with my 1st bike



## COneversummer (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont have much $ to spend, up to $800.

1st. Is buying from bikesdirect.com or any other factory direct outfit truly a bad idea? I have heard that they tend to not assemble them correctly. Would it be too hard to just have my LBS to check it out after I get it?

2nd. I want a FS 29r. I have these two in mind [Gravity FSX 29One Full Suspension 29er Mountain Bike] and [Dawes Roundhouse 2900 Full Suspension 29er Mountain Bike]. What are some opinions on these bikes? Can you recomend any others in that $ range?

Thanks in advance

or...
Micargi or Python brands


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Dear Co,

First off I don't think I would get a 29er as my first bike. Anytime I see someone on a 29er I ask them how they like their bike. They usually say thet "Love It." like most bike owners. I ask them what they liked the best, and they usually say something like, "it rolls over anything." I then ask them what they don't like. Every single person I have asked has said something like. "I don't feel like I have as good of control, especially making sharp turns." These are the most important aspects for a beginner (in my opinion). What can be more important than controlling your bike? I don't care what you can "roll over," can you control your bike?

I believe in buying used bikes. If you are patient and look hard you can find a very good bike in your price range. I discuss my used bike strategy in my website at: Mountain Bike Diaries.(I am not allowed to give you a direct link until I have posted 10 times on this site).

Sincerely,

Joe


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

consider the long-term cost of buying a bike online. yes, it's cheaper than what your local bike shop sells, but most bike shops offer benefits with the purchase of a new bike. most will offer some free service. at most of the bike shops i know, that is free lifetime adjustments, fine-tuning, fit adjustments, etc, for life. this could save you hundreds of dollars a year. plus you have to pay them to assemble the bike. in my experience, the bikes from those factory-direct stores are no worse off than the bikes were at the bike shop when they unpacked them. the difference is that the local bike shop has included the cost of a professional mechanic assembling the bike already. do the math and make sure that works out in your favor.

there's no reason not to get a 29er as your first bike. ride some 26ers and 29ers and find out what you like best. for riding long distances on trails, most 29ers are going to be a better choice. if you want to do drops and jumps and stuff, go 26.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> consider the long-term cost of buying a bike online. yes, it's cheaper than what your local bike shop sells, but most bike shops offer benefits with the purchase of a new bike. most will offer some free service. at most of the bike shops i know, that is free lifetime adjustments, fine-tuning, fit adjustments, etc, for life. this could save you hundreds of dollars a year. plus you have to pay them to assemble the bike. in my experience, the bikes from those factory-direct stores are no worse off than the bikes were at the bike shop when they unpacked them. the difference is that the local bike shop has included the cost of a professional mechanic assembling the bike already. do the math and make sure that works out in your favor.
> 
> there's no reason not to get a 29er as your first bike. ride some 26ers and 29ers and find out what you like best. for riding long distances on trails, most 29ers are going to be a better choice. if you want to do drops and jumps and stuff, go 26.


^^Good Advice^^ nm


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

I would advise against those bikes. They're going to be heavy, and that rear shock is going to be so bouncy it will make riding harder, not easier. You have lockout, at least.... you'll need it after you realize how much energy it is stealing and just want to disable it entirely. A lot of us started with bikes like this and they suck. 

Why are you set on FS? You'd be better served with a hardtail for that price. You'll get better components all around. For about the same money you can get the Fantom29 with XT/XTR 10-speed drivetrain -- better value (and resale value) than the FS pogos. But like others said... you're going to have to add another $100+ or so for a few service trips to the bike shop with an online bike. Those visits will most likely be free for a ride from a LBS -- so factor that into price as well.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

As a first bike I wouldn't buy a bike you can't ride. I'm going to guess you don't know what you're looking at when you look at the geometry numbers. You could get lucky and get a bike that fits well or you could get one that doesn't.

As mentioned, when comparing prices, include paying the shop to put it together and shipping.

For a 1st bike I would recommend something you can ride first.

I've been riding for years on medium frames. If I had skipped the LBS, I wouldn't have ended up on a 29er and I would have possible ended up on the wrong size. I went in positive I wanted a medium, 26 or 29. Came out on a large.


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

Most people say stay away from FS until the $1500 range unless youre buying used. Hardtails are better overall for the price below that.

Last year I bought a Cannondale SL4 29er which is right in your range. I wish I had bumped up my budget to $1000 since the component levels are a leap above the $800 area and its only $200 more. So I would consider doing that if your budget will allow you.

I also sometimes wonder if I should have gone with a 26 rather than a 29er. All of the bikes shops I went to talked the 29er up though, so I guess its a safe bet. I just dont really have the 26 experience to compare it to. Im sure it was a good choice for rocky, rooty New York though as they are supposed to roll over obstacles better.

So to answer your questions:

1. Its probably a good idea to buy from a shop for your first bike unless youre confident in your mechanical ability. Although I bought mine at a shop and havent gone back with concerns with the bike at all.

2. IMO stay away from FS unless you increase your budget or buy used. Used is a good option, sometimes you can find some steals.


----------



## COneversummer (Mar 15, 2012)

Good advice all. However, I should have mentioned this will not be my 1st bike, rather my 1st FS. I bought a hard tail late last season realized i love biking and have already been out over 10 times this season. I want to get into drops, jumps, the steep stuff, rock/root gardens, etc. Right now I love attempting all the technical stuff but im finding my bike is getting in my way. Also, I only have 800-900 to spend and i realize that these bikes are more $. I wouldnt mind going used but i just dont really know what im looking at. What would be some "decent" FS bikes in my $ range?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

COneversummer said:


> Good advice all. However, I should have mentioned this will not be my 1st bike, rather my 1st FS. I bought a hard tail late last season realized i love biking and have already been out over 10 times this season. I want to get into drops, jumps, the steep stuff, rock/root gardens, etc. Right now I love attempting all the technical stuff but im finding my bike is getting in my way. Also, I only have 800-900 to spend and i realize that these bikes are more $. I wouldnt mind going used but i just dont really know what im looking at. What would be some "decent" FS bikes in my $ range?


Honestly, to be blunt, keep saving, spending $800-900 on a FS is just the wrong way to go, especially since it's not your first bike and you know you love riding.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

COneversummer said:


> Good advice all. However, I should have mentioned this will not be my 1st bike, rather my 1st FS. I bought a hard tail late last season realized i love biking and have already been out over 10 times this season. I want to get into drops, jumps, the steep stuff, rock/root gardens, etc. Right now I love attempting all the technical stuff but im finding my bike is getting in my way. Also, I only have 800-900 to spend and i realize that these bikes are more $. I wouldnt mind going used but i just dont really know what im looking at. What would be some "decent" FS bikes in my $ range?


It's not the bike. At least, not intrinsically.

hardtail downhill in whistler - YouTube

What are you doing for tires and suspension fork? What about pressure and sag?

FS bikes are a tricky place to be economical, IMO. Read some reviews of the BD bikes and see what you think. I wouldn't want one. I'd be nervous about buying a used major-brand FS - some have had durability problems with the linkages and even main frames. So at the very least, I'd research the hell out of it and decide if it was something I was comfortable with owning outside a warranty. I think current models are mostly good, but there were some older models that either didn't work but didn't break, or did work but also had a lot of failures.

Depending on whether you're wanting to do pump tracks and flow lines or more DH-oriented stuff, you may not even want rear suspension for jumping. Pump tracks and smoother flow lines are all about boosting. The rear suspension on a DH bike is all about absorbing energy.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

COneversummer said:


> ...I want to get into drops, jumps, the steep stuff, rock/root gardens, etc. Right now I love attempting all the technical stuff but im finding my bike is getting in my way....


AndrwSwitch called it right. It's not the bike that's the problem. I've been riding since prior the introduction of any kind of suspension and we were doing all the stuff you mention on rigid bikes. Just not as fast...

You need to learn how to handle the bike. You will go faster on a FS. For sure! But, not because you are a good bike handler. The suspension is forgiving all of your inexperience.


----------



## Kestreljr (Aug 23, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> consider the long-term cost of buying a bike online. yes, it's cheaper than what your local bike shop sells, but most bike shops offer benefits with the purchase of a new bike. most will offer some free service. at most of the bike shops i know, that is free lifetime adjustments, fine-tuning, fit adjustments, etc, for life. this could save you hundreds of dollars a year. plus you have to pay them to assemble the bike.


I just don't get these post. Maybe I'm more mechanically inclined, but you pay hundreds of dollars a year to keep your bike tuned? I have biked thousands of miles a year, and I just have never incured these kind of expenses.

It seems misleading (to be polite) to imply cycling takes this kind of maintance. Maybe I have just been lucky for the past 25 years.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

One person in a thousand may be talked into this scenario. Everyone else can easily learn their own assembly and maintenance. Some times you need that skill on the trail so its best to learn. And a bike that pounds up and down trails everyday will need to be maintained more than a road bike.


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

I just purchased this from Bikes direct. I could not be happier for $799 its way more bike than I can handle. I went to the local bike shop and anything at this price point wasnt even close to the specs of the BD bike - Rock Shox, Avid brakes etc.

bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_comp_xi.htm (sorry - I cant post the full link as Im a newbie to the site)

I do like to wrench my own stuff but the bike arrived 90% built. It was just a case of installing the handlebars and front wheel and all as good. All 30 gears were 'clicked into' on the first attempt.

So far Im loving it


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

get a hardtail. a low end FS normally feels worse than a hardtail at the same price.
buying from bike direct is a good idea, as it will save you a lot of money. if you don't feel comfortable with assembling, pay $50 (I think) and let an LBS do it for you.


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Help me choose a bike please*

(Please ignore this post, it was a mistake, apologize everyone):sad:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

What are you currently riding and what are its limitations?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

COneversummer said:


> I dont have much $ to spend, up to $800.
> 
> 1st. Is buying from bikesdirect.com or any other factory direct outfit truly a bad idea? I have heard that they tend to not assemble them correctly. Would it be too hard to just have my LBS to check it out after I get it?
> 
> Micargi or Python brands


I purchased from BD and had my LBS put it together and tune it $70.00 especially if you are not mechanically inclined as I'm - They are planning to give lifetime service for $100.00 so I'm going to invest on that until I know what the heck I'm doing  Good Luck !!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I purchased from BD and had my LBS put it together and tune it $70.00 especially if you are not mechanically inclined as I'm - They are planning to give lifetime service for $100.00 so I'm going to invest on that until I know what the heck I'm doing  Good Luck !!


The best part of the LBS 'lifetime service' is that I can learn how to tune/adjust everything myself. And if I screw up beyond my ability to reason/repair (front deraileur tensioning without knowing what you're doing is always fun), I can just take it to them to re-set whatever it was that I messed up and get me back to base-line.


----------



## Fantom29erElite (Jan 25, 2013)

Try a suspension seat post on your hardtail first.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought my monocog for $700, just saying. 

Haven't even put any money in it yet except for a shorter stem. So I have about $720 invested. And I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Fantom29erElite said:


> Try a suspension seat post on your hardtail first.


You bump a 14 month old thread to recommend a seat post with suspension? No, and no.


----------



## donthucktoflat (Apr 23, 2013)

Treyness said:


> You bump a 14 month old thread to recommend a seat post with suspension? No, and no.


Yeah, should get a hite-rite first. And maybe one of those stems that is directly connected to your front brake. All legit innovations


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

donthucktoflat said:


> Yeah, should get a hite-rite first. And maybe one of those stems that is directly connected to your front brake. All legit innovations


Recommend me some pegs while your at it. I cannot find any pegs compatible with quick release, and my friend can't afford a bike.


----------



## donthucktoflat (Apr 23, 2013)

Treyness said:


> Recommend me some pegs while your at it. I cannot find any pegs compatible with quick release, and my friend can't afford a bike.


It definately sounds like you either want a basket or some v brake studs. Pegs dont work with suspension dont ya know


----------

